# Cle USB protegée



## charlyfr13 (14 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,
Petit probleme avec un clé UBS:
J'ai formaté une clé USB en FAT32 pour y mettre de l'audio (MP3) et pouvoir écouter de la musique dans la voiture avec un auto-radio.
Jusque là, pas de probleme, tout c'est bien passé et la clé fonction parfaitement.
Maintenant je voudrais changer les fichiers audio sur cette clé pour en mettre de nouveaux.
Là, mon MAC ( LION), me dit que l'accès de la clé met impossible car la clé est protéger et en lecture seule. il met donc impossible de supprimer ou de formater cette clé. Il n'y a n'y verrou dans la lecture information, n'y petit bouton de verrouillage sur la clé et l'utilitaire disk refuse de la formater à cause de la protection.
Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire comment faire pour pouvoir formater cette clé USB (Scandisk 16GO) afin de pouvoir y remettre des fichiers. 
Merci d'avance de vos solutions.
Bonne journée à tous.
Charly


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Essaye ceci : 

- fais un clic droit sur cette clef
- lire les informations
- partage et permissions
- système = Lecture et écriture 

Ça devrait te permettre de la formater, par contre tu ne pourras pas effacer le dossier U3 System de cette clef SanDisk


----------



## charlyfr13 (15 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaye ceci :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
merci pour cette solution, mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
quand je fais:
- clic droit sur la clef
- lire informations
- partage et permissions
c'est OK, mais après je n'ai pas "système = Lecture et écriture". je n'ai pas accès pour changer quoique ce soit. Le tout est grisé.
si vous avez une autre solution, je suis preneur.
Merci à vous.
Charly


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2013)

Pas de possibilité de partitionner la clef, pour la mettre en format GUID ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Avec ce genre de clefs de la marque SanDisk, une seule solution, la démonter depuis un PC sous Windows ...
Ne pas oublier de vider le contenu du dossier U3 System (partition qui ne peut pas être supprimée)

Ensuite refaire une partition avec le Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2013)

charlyfr13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> merci pour cette solution, mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
> quand je fais:
> - clic droit sur la clef
> ...



Non non, pas une autre, celle là, sauf qu'avant de faire ce qu'il t'a dit, faut cliquer sur le cadenas, en bas, et entrer ton mot de passe admin pour pouvoir faire les changements !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, pas une autre, celle là, sauf qu'avant de faire ce qu'il t'a dit, faut cliquer sur le cadenas, en bas, et entrer ton mot de passe admin pour pouvoir faire les changements !



Oups ... fallait y penser au cadenas ...


----------



## charlyfr13 (15 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, pas une autre, celle là, sauf qu'avant de faire ce qu'il t'a dit, faut cliquer sur le cadenas, en bas, et entrer ton mot de passe admin pour pouvoir faire les changements !



Bonjour Pascal,
Je n'ai pas de cadenas, sinon je pourrais acceder au contenu.....
merci quand même
Charly

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Pas de possibilité de partitionner la clef, pour la mettre en format GUID ?



Bonjour, 
Je trouve ou le visual basic (GUID) sur un MAC???
nous n'avons pas de DOS comme windows.
Merci quand même.
Charly

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Avec ce genre de clefs de la marque SanDisk, une seule solution, la démonter depuis un PC sous Windows ...
> Ne pas oublier de vider le contenu du dossier U3 System (partition qui ne peut pas être supprimée)
> 
> Ensuite refaire une partition avec le Mac



OK, je vais essayer avec l'ordi de ma fille (c'est un pc).
je vous tiens informé.
Merci encore
Charly


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2013)

charlyfr13 a dit:


> Je trouve ou le visual basic (GUID) sur un MAC???
> nous n'avons pas de DOS comme windows.


On ne doit pas parler de la même chose
Pour partitionner en GUID, ça se passe par Utilitaire de disque / Partitionner / 1 partition / Option.

Mais après le message de Pascal, je ne sais pas si c'est adapté à ton cas.


----------



## charlyfr13 (16 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> On ne doit pas parler de la même chose
> Pour partitionner en GUID, ça se passe par Utilitaire de disque / Partitionner / 1 partition / Option.
> 
> Mais après le message de Pascal, je ne sais pas si c'est adapté à ton cas.



Bonjour,
c'est le matin ici en thailande,
OK, nous ne parlions pas de la même chose. Mais pour te répondre; je n'ai pas accès, dans l'utilitaire disque, à "Partition", tout est grisé et je n'ai pas la main.
Merci quand même.
J'espère trouver une solution.
bonne journée à vous.
charly


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

charlyfr13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> c'est le matin ici en thailande,
> OK, nous ne parlions pas de la même chose. Mais pour te répondre; je n'ai pas accès, dans l'utilitaire disque, à "Partition", tout est grisé et je n'ai pas la main.
> Merci quand même.
> ...



Pour accéder à "Partition", il faut préalablement sélectionner la clé (et pas la partition montée dessus, la première des icônes, celle un peu décalée vers la gauche).


----------



## charlyfr13 (16 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour accéder à "Partition", il faut préalablement sélectionner la clé (et pas la partition montée dessus, la première des icônes, celle un peu décalée vers la gauche).



Merci pascal, ca je sais le faire si mon Mac me donnait la main sur cette clé.
Mais je n'ai pas acces pour modifier quoi que ce soit. je ne peut même pas formater. J'ai pour message : "votre clé est proteger et n'est quand lecture seule"....

donc :
- pas de cadena
- impossible de formater
- impossible de partitionner
- Impossible d'ajouter ou de supprimer des fichiers.

cette cle n'a pas de U3.....
cette cle est une scandisk slide 16GO

voilà.......


----------



## charlyfr13 (21 Septembre 2013)

bonjour,
Après maintes recherches, un ami Ha...er m'a donné la solution pour pouvoir débloquer cette clé USB.
La clé c'était mise en sécurité après avoir "potentiellement" détecté un problème. Donc elle c'était verrouillée. D'après la société SCANDISK, cette clé est devenue inutilisable en écriture et ne peut qu'être lue.
Avec mon ami, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.... Merci à toi.
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2013)

charlyfr13 a dit:


> un ami Ha...er *m'a donné la solution pour pouvoir débloquer cette clé USB.*
> La clé c'était mise en sécurité après avoir "potentiellement" détecté un problème. Donc elle c'était verrouillée. D'après la société SCANDISK, cette clé est devenue inutilisable en écriture et ne peut qu'être lue.
> Avec mon ami, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.... Merci à toi.
> Bonne journée à tous



Super

Reste que nous restons sur notre faim, on aimerait savoir quelle manipulation a permis de débloquer cette fameuse clef SanDisk ...

Merci pour ceux qui seront un jour dans ton cas.


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

charlyfr13 a dit:


> bonjour,
> Après maintes recherches, un ami Ha...er m'a donné la solution pour pouvoir débloquer cette clé USB.
> La clé c'était mise en sécurité après avoir "potentiellement" détecté un problème. Donc elle c'était verrouillée. D'après la société SCANDISK, cette clé est devenue inutilisable en écriture et ne peut qu'être lue.
> Avec mon ami, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.... Merci à toi.
> Bonne journée à tous


Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème avec une clé usb
quelle démarche a résolu le problème ?
Salutation


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

alexgd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai exactement le même problème avec une clé usb
> quelle démarche a résolu le problème ?
> Salutation


Salut.

Que et renvoie dans le terminal, clé branchée, un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Que et renvoie dans le terminal, clé branchée, un :
> *diskutil list*


merci
ouille
je ne maitrise pas le terminal
je craint de faire des bétises


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

Pour le terminal : Applications/Utilitaires/terminal) puis un copier de la commande en gras depuis le forum et un coller dans le terminal.
Ensuite tu valides et tu fais un copier/coller depuis le terminal vers le forum (entre balises Code de préférence) :


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour le terminal : Applications/Utilitaires/terminal) puis un copier de la commande en gras depuis le forum et un coller dans le terminal.
> Ensuite tu valides et tu fais un copier/coller depuis le terminal vers le forum (entre balises Code de préférence) :




```
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.9 GB     disk1
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB GERARD              7.8 GB     disk1s1
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

Donc tu peux lire cette clé, mais pas y écrire?
Tu vas donner les retours de (évite de censurer )
*mount*
puis
*ls -l /Volumes*
puis 
*df -h /Volumes/GERARD*


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc tu peux lire cette clé, mais pas y écrire?
> Tu vas donner les retours de (évite de censurer )
> *mount*
> puis
> ...




```
Last login: Thu Nov 30 11:49:23 on ttys001
iMac:~ alexandregerard2$ mount
/dev/disk0s2 on / (hfs, local, journaled)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
map -hosts on /net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
map auto_home on /home (autofs, automounted, nobrowse)
/dev/disk1s1 on /Volumes/USB GERARD (msdos, local, nodev, nosuid, read-only, noowners)
iMac:~ alexandregerard2$ ls -l /Volumes
total 72
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root              admin      1 30 nov 09:49 Macintosh HD -> /
drwxrwxrwx@ 1 alexandregerard2  staff  32768  8 avr  2017 USB GERARD
iMac:~ alexandregerard2$ df -h /Volumes/GERARD
df: /Volumes/GERARD: No such file or directory
iMac:~ alexandregerard2$
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

On voit ici :
/dev/disk1s1 on /Volumes/USB GERARD (msdos, local, nodev, nosuid, *read-only*, noowners)
Qu'elle est montée en lecture seule et donc :
*df -H /Volumes/"USB GERARD"*


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> On voit ici :
> /dev/disk1s1 on /Volumes/USB GERARD (msdos, local, nodev, nosuid, *read-only*, noowners)
> Qu'elle est montée en lecture seule et donc :
> *df -H /Volumes/"USB GERARD"*


ça renvoie ça
que significa ?

```
iMac:~ alexandregerard2$ df -H /Volumes/"USB GERARD"
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   7.8G   4.0G   3.9G    51%       0     0  100%   /Volumes/USB GERARD
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

Ça signifie que la clé n'est pas pleine (50% d'occupation), ce qui provoque parfois un montage en lecture seule. 
As-tu un pc à disposition?


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ça signifie que la clé n'est pas pleine (50% d'occupation), ce qui provoque parfois un montage en lecture seule.
> As-tu un pc à disposition?


non pas de pc chez moi
au boulot oui


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

Donc tu vas tenter la commande suivante :
*sudo fsck_msdos -py /dev/disk1s1*
Là ton mot de passe te sera demandé et ne s'affiche pas lorsque tu le tapes.


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc tu vas tenter la commande suivante :
> *sudo fsck_msdos -py /dev/disk1s1*
> Là ton mot de passe te sera demandé et ne s'affiche pas lorsque tu le tapes.


résultat ->

```
iMac:~ alexandregerard2$ sudo fsck_msdos -py /dev/disk1s1
Password:
** /dev/rdisk1s1 (NO WRITE)
** Phase 1 - Preparing FAT
** Phase 2 - Checking Directories
** Phase 3 - Checking for Orphan Clusters
1950 files, 3794112 KiB free (237132 clusters)
MARK FILE SYSTEM CLEAN? no

***** FILE SYSTEM IS LEFT MARKED AS DIRTY *****
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

Tente :
*sudo fsck_msdos -fy /dev/disk1s1*


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tente :
> *sudo fsck_msdos -fy /dev/disk1s1*


ça a donner le même result


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

Donc, il te reste la solution de monter ta clé sur un windows puis de faire une réparation : chkdsk /f sur ta clé.


----------



## alexgd (30 Novembre 2017)

bouhou.... :-(
merci beaucoup pour l'aide
le temps passé
bonne journée !!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2017)

Tiens nous au courant.
Bonne journée aussi.


----------

